# Fall Harvest



## m1ke05 (Jul 16, 2014)

My first harvest


----------



## Greenride (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks dark, buckwheat?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I pulled a frame last yr that was that dark and I'm not sure what it was but it was the best honey I have ever had


----------



## mike martel (Jun 20, 2012)

I was told my dark honey like yours was from knotweed. And its delicious.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The first honey from my hives years ago was the very best. I'm sure your first will be your best as well, it seems to always bee that way, Nice looking darker honey, I bet it has lots of flavor.


----------



## m1ke05 (Jul 16, 2014)

It's delicious for sure. I have a lot of goldenrod and we think maybe there is some type of wheat nearby or maybe knotweed. My hives are next door on my neighbors land which used to be farm land.


----------

